# Kite Questions



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Is there a way to make kite more/less bronzy? Is there a way to make kite lighter/darker? Is it safe to mate kite with kite? Thx i am new with kite


----------



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

To make Kite more bronzy breed in recessive red and dirty. A good bronzy kite will almost always be split for recessive red. 

To make Kite lighter make a dilute Kite. To make it darker add sooty, dirty and/or smoky

Yes, it's safe to mate Kite x Kite.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

if im not being too rude here ,but can i jump in with a kite question, how do ye go about breeding a kite,i have some oriental rollers ,a almond cock and hen, a black cock, and cheq hen .? i have a classic almond cock and i want more ,i hear i need kite to do so . thanks


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Note that dirty and recessive red are suspected alleles of the same gene...


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Henk69 said:


> Note that dirty and recessive red are suspected alleles of the same gene...


Any more information about this?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Photo: Kite from Almond/kite pair*

Here is a young kite roller from Almond X kite pair, if you want kites that are more brnze use the most bronze one you have to an almond with rich ground color, keep breeding from the kites with most bronze. Introducing recessive red can brighten the kite, but make sure you use the best red color you can find with no blue showing in the tail, etc.

Link

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Gorgeous bird! If only my racers had that color!


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

indigobob said:


> Any more information about this?


Not public, but I figure you are a member:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/geneticsforpigeons/message/28955



> The research on the pigeon genome at Goshen College has shown that recessive red is an allele of dirty.
> 
> So, once that is confirmed by the Utah/Chinese folks, we will have to change the symbol of "recessive red" in pigeons.
> 
> ...


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Henk69 said:


> Not public, but I figure you are a member:
> http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/geneticsforpigeons/message/28955


Thanks for the link, Henke, I had missed that thread. It will be interesting to see what transpires once the test results are revealed.


----------

